# Any special wiring considerations for my layout?



## drabina (Mar 19, 2013)

Here is my layout:

picture

The track is going to be Kato Unitrack. As you can see the layout is very small so I want to go with DC. Now, with the three turnouts that I have, do I need to do any special wiring or just one feeder track is enough? I was hoping to power the track from one power pack as I will be running one engine only.

Sorry if that's a very basic question about a simple layout but I am new at this. I got a book from library about wiring but it covers a lot more advanced layouts than what I am trying to build.

Thanks.


----------



## matt785115 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes you could run a feeder to each of the sidings and I would. I understand you will only be running one engine for now, but you may get more as time goes on. I would isolate your sidings by using the plastic rail joiners and run a simple on/off switch on one of the feeders. so you would need 3 on/off switches. You then will be able to turn off the DC power to that siding, park another engine on it and run an engine on the main line. I did this for my sons layout and I am glad I did when I was laying the track at the beginning.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

drabina said:


> just one feeder track is enough?


Yes but you will limit yourself



matt785115 said:


> ........run a feeder to each of the sidings and ..........isolate your sidings by using the plastic rail joiners ......


 
If you do not want to put the switched in now, you should still isolate the tracks and then hook the wire together. If you what to run more than one train later you can add the switches then.


----------



## drabina (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.

I like the idea of running two locos. One could be servicing the station and one industry. Unfortunately, my layout is only 16"x33" so the side tracks are pretty short (about 9"). I had to modify the layout to give me longer side tracks. They are now little over 17" long. This would allow me to fit three or maybe even four 40' cars behind the engine and leave them on the track.

Here is the picture of the current layout:


So if I understand correctly, I need to add insulators in the two circled places, correct? Then I will be able to switch the side tracks on/off.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

i can not see your photo


----------



## drabina (Mar 19, 2013)

How about now? I have added the picture as an attachment.


----------



## matt785115 (Feb 13, 2012)

*on/off switch*

this is a fast paint example, just add you isolating rail joiners between the end of the turn out and the beginning of the siding track, sorry it is so rough tryed to get back to you fast


----------



## drabina (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for the picture of the wiring. I guess I will have to mount the switches in either an external box or somewhere in the corner of the layout. Maybe hide them surrounded by trees or bushes.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I fixed photos so they're in-line in a couple of posts.


----------

